#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Galm in een zaal.

## chippie

Nu weten we gelukkig niet alles en denk toch dat je dan vragen mag stellen, nietwaar?

Probleem : grote zaal met geen enkele mogelijkheid om te dempen

Eigenaar sprak van hoe meer vermogen hoe minder galm. Ik heb daar mijn bedenkingen bij. Hoe meer mensen in de zaal hoe meer demping. Vermogen gaat volgens mij dat probleem niet oplossen. Iemand een ander idee?

Zijn hier stelregels, vuistregels voor?

Groeten,

Chippie

----------


## berolios

Hier zijn (natuurlijk) geen vuistregels voor. Als er iets zo simplistisch wordt gezegd, gaan me daar eigenlijk de nekharen een beetje van overeind staan zelfs  :Wink: ... zeker als een zaal-eigenaar met zo'n stelling komt !! Brrr... Jouw bedenkingen zijn dus zeker niet misplaatst !!

Maar goed, in een zaal met een erg lange galmtijd kun je grofweg drie dingen doen:
[LIST=1][*]Zo kneiterhard draaien dat je de galm niet meer hoort (zaaleigenaar z'n oplossing dus)[*]Proberen met de galm 'mee te werken'[*]Proberen de galm te minimaliseren[/LIST]
Optie 1 zie je nog wel eens terug bij discotheek-achtige gelegenheden.

Ik zal je niet hoeven uitleggen dat de andere twee opties diegene zijn waar ik voor zou kiezen. 

Bij bepaalde muziek is een lange galm helemaal niet zo erg...  je kunt dan 'met de galm mee' werken zeg maar. De Amsterdam ArenA is bijvoorbeeld zo'n typische galmbak... echter heeft daar vorig jaar de mixer van Kool & The Gang wel een dikke sound neer weten te zetten... ondanks de galm! Bewust geen soundcheck... alleen line-check... bij aanvang show de schuiven open.. kijken wat de mogelijkheden zijn en daar het meeste uit halen...

De galm minimaliseren is eigenlijk wat ik altijd in eerste instantie probeer te doen. In de eerste plaats kun je dat doen door alleen daar geluid te projecteren waar je het hebben wilt (zie het als een licht-spot)... oftwel: alleen daar geluid projecteren waar je publiek staat !! Grote vlakken als muren en plafonds zijn dan echt een no-go-area !! Op die manier minimaliseer je de reflecties en dus ook die irritante galm.
Als dat nog niet genoeg resultaat oplevert, kun je altijd nog aan de slag met dempende materialen als dikke backdrop op strategische plaatsen... --> bij een band bijvoorbeeld rond het podium... want het podiumgeluid kun je uiteraard niet richten...
Maar nogmaals: het hangt echt van de intentie van het evenement en van het soort muziek af hoe belangrijk het is om de akoestiek te 'doden'.

Dus mijn advies: begin met het exact richten van je geluid... daar ga je het meeste effectiviteit uit halen. Je moet dan natuurlijk wel ook op zoek gaan naar een PA die ook exact te richten is... vaak bieden dan de hier (terecht?  :Wink: ) veelvuldig vervloekte 'nep-line-arrays' hier uitkomst... deze hebben dan niet de 'far-throw' van een echte line-source, maar wel een voorspelbaar afstralingsgedrag... en met dat laatste kun je je voordeel doen !!

Succes!

----------


## chippie

Thanks Berolios,

Ja wat die zaaleigenaren te vertellen hebben gaat soms naar het onmogelijke. Doeken hangen gaat niet. Niet alleen neemt dat de eigenschap van galm weg maar je krijgt dan heibel omdat het mooie zicht verdwenen is......ai ai niet goed.

En ben ook van plan gericht te werken naar de dansvloer, de rest, is praktisch ondoenbaar. 

Kneiterhard en dan s'avonds met piepje naar huis gaan......neen dank u.
De mensen moeten elkaar nog kunnen verstaan, zonder al te veel gebaren.  :Big Grin:  ( het is niet omdat ik hoor dat ik geen gebaren taal kan spreken)

Greetz,

Chippie

----------


## berolios

> Thanks Berolios...



Graag gedaan hoor  :Wink: 




> ...En ben ook van plan gericht te werken naar de dansvloer, de rest, is praktisch ondoenbaar...



Vertel eens duidelijk wat dan precies de bedoeling is als je wilt, dan kunnen we je veel gerichter helpen:
[LIST][*]Wat voor zaal (afmetingen, materiaal, afkomst --> oude kerk of zo?, etcetera)[*]Wat voor spullen[*]Wat voor toepassingen (spraak, live-muziek, DJ, congressen, opera... etcetera)[/LIST]

Adios

----------


## chippie

> Graag gedaan hoor 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertel eens duidelijk wat dan precies de bedoeling is als je wilt, dan kunnen we je veel gerichter helpen:[LIST][*]Wat voor zaal (afmetingen, materiaal, afkomst --> oude kerk of zo?, etcetera) Grote balzaal maar nooit aan gedacht om er een geluidsingineer bij te vragen voor de bouw.[*]Wat voor spullen AXYS T en B serie[*]Wat voor toepassingen (spraak, live-muziek, DJ, congressen, opera... etcetera) Live zang en DJ[/LIST]Adios



Antwoorden erbij aangeschreven

----------


## berolios

Ik zou het als volgt doen:
[LIST][*]Zorgen dat je toppen netjes richting publiek gekantelt worden (dus naar voren leunen zeg maar), een standaard paaltje voldoet hier dus niet... iets voor verzinnen of fabriceren (ik weet dat er 'kantelbeugels' te koop zijn, die op een 'normaal' speakerstatief geplaatst kunnen worden... effe zoeken)[*]Als het dan achterdoor in de zaal niet hard genoeg is; extra speakertjes in de zaal plaatsen, die je ook tipt en delay-ed (!)[*]Podiumgeluid zo zacht mogelijk houden, als het kan side-fills als monitor gebruiken ipv floor-monitoren, dit geeft ook minder projectie op het plafond en muren.[/LIST]
Door meerdere geluidsbronnen te gebruiken die minder hard staan, kun je je totaalvolume (en daarmee dus ook de galm-overlast) tot een minimum beperken.

Vergeet trouwens niet dat een babbelend publiek ook al een partij galm veroorzaakt waar je 'u' tegen zegt... als het een beetje gezellig is, moet je nog gas gaan geven ook om er bovenuit te komen.

Als je de gedachtengang begrijpt die ik hier probeer uit te leggen komt het wel goed denk ik.

Succes ermee!

----------


## chippie

@Berolios.

Ik had hier in een echte boogzaal alhier gezien dat ze met een 10 tal boxen spelen die over heel de zaal staan. Dus overal geluid, met weinig galm. (Was eigengeluidsinstallatie van de zaal) dat werkte perfect.

Denk dat ik meer in die richting moet gaan.......

Maar als je er nog wat wil bijaanvullen hoor ik het graag.

Cheerz,

Chippie

----------


## berolios

> ...Ik had hier in een echte boogzaal alhier gezien dat ze met een 10 tal boxen spelen die over heel de zaal staan. Dus overal geluid, met weinig galm. (Was eigengeluidsinstallatie van de zaal) dat werkte perfect...



Zeker, dat is toch wat ik zeg?
Succes ermee!

----------


## drummerke

Ik zit de laatste tijd vaak in Kerken en andere minder leuke akoestische gebouwen met een live-band.  Front speakers kantel ik inderdaad een beetje naar voor.  Verder is het voor mij vooral iets anders afmixen (rustigere mix opbouwen).  

Maar ik vraag me af of als je zoveel verschillende speakers op verschillende plaatsen zet...je niet op den duur meer echo's krijgt die van overal komen.  In een kerk hebben die nog vaak de neiging zich voorteplanten naar achter toe.  

Wat ik ook doe is een vertraging op de frontspeakers zetten (digitale mixer hé) en dat helpt ook wel om een strakker geluid te krijgen.

----------


## RonaldH

Even een oud topic aanslingeren.

Zaal: 
Kerkzaal 20x27m hoogte circa 7m, podium aan de lange zijde, capaciteit 700 zitplaatsen.
Huidige luidsprekers:
2x Bose MA12 panaray
Probleem:
De akoestiek veroorzaakt een galmtijd van gemiddeld 3,2s (gemeten in octaafbanden 125-2000Hz).
Hierdoor is de spraakverstaanbaarheid minimaal.
Door de huidige modernisering van de kerk zijn er steeds meer uitvoeringen optredens van uiteenlopende aard, zoals gospelband, musical enz.

Er is al van alles geprobeerd met het aanpassen van de geluidsinstallatie (voorheen zuilluidsprekers van Philips in 2 clusters van 3, daarna Bose 402 met ondersteuning vanuit de zijkanten door 2x3 Bose 102, en nog 2 Bose 102 van boven achter in de zaal en nu sinds enkele jaren de Bose MA12 die het nog het beste doet), maar de akoestiek willen ze onaangeroerd laten.

Wat zou nu nog een mogelijke aanpassing zijn om het geluid te optimaliseren?
De wens is om een geluidsinstallatie te plaatsen die alle mogelijke toepassingen op een zo goed mogelijke manier weergeeft, dus zowel gesproken woord tijdens de kerkdiensten als een band die het dak eraf speelt en alles wat er tussenin zit.

----------


## e-sonic

De nagamtijd van de ruimte maakt deze geschikt voor zang of orgelspel.

voor moderne muziek, al dan niet versterkt, is de nagalmtijd te lang.

Wellicht dat deze door de aanwezige bezoekers nog iets gaat dalen...

De MA 12 kan voor een hogere richtwerking op elkaar gestapeld worden.
Je moet dan zorgen dat de luisterplaatsen binnen de bundel van de luidspreker blijven, er is hoegenaamd geen verticale afstraling.

Verder is een goede horizontale spreiding noodzakelijk bij deze langsopstelling.

voor het richten van lage frequenties zijn deze, en andere zuilluidsprekers niet geschikt, maak gebruik van het volume van het instrument, of gebruik een _cardioïde_ luidspreker .

een egale spraakverstaanbaarheid is verder goed te controleren door b.v. de STI waardes te meten...

----------


## DJ Antoon

De aangehaalde oplossing op een paaltje is voor een T86 of T98 geen oplossing.

Wat wel goed werkt:
Bereid een aantal balkjes van verschillende dikte voor, 50 a 60 cm lengte.
Leg deze aan de achterkant onder de T en zorg dat de kunststof hoek van de top achter de hoek van de bas komt. Als je veel wilt duiken (en ik denk dat je dat wil...) dan zal de opstelling niet al te stabiel meer zijn. 
Gebruik dan ook sjorbandjes om de top aan de bassen vast te zetten. (Door de handvatten heen halen)

Ik ga er hierbij al vanuit dat je er of 3 bassen onder hebt staan, of op een podium staat. Zo niet dan zul je er een extra kist onder moeten leggen.

Een top op 2 bassen gestacked vanaf de dansvloer hoogte is zeker voor zo'n opstelling veel te laag, aangezien het mid dan niet boven de mensen uit komt. 
Je kunt afhankelijk van de diepte die je wilt bereiken de stack extra hoog zetten, dan kun je nog meer duiken. Dan moet de vloer wel vol met mensen staan, voor een goed resultaat.

Op deze manier heb ik een locatie waarbij eerst de achterwand vol met doeken gehangen werd, en nu niet meer omdat het voldoende werkt. (4 toppen, 10 bassen)

Zeker als je met 2 toppen per kant wil werken, zou je beter kunnen vliegen...

----------


## chippie

> De aangehaalde oplossing op een paaltje is voor een T86 of T98 geen oplossing.
> 
> Wat wel goed werkt:
> Bereid een aantal balkjes van verschillende dikte voor, 50 a 60 cm lengte.
> Leg deze aan de achterkant onder de T en zorg dat de kunststof hoek van de top achter de hoek van de bas komt. Als je veel wilt duiken (en ik denk dat je dat wil...) dan zal de opstelling niet al te stabiel meer zijn. 
> Gebruik dan ook sjorbandjes om de top aan de bassen vast te zetten. (Door de handvatten heen halen)
> 
> Ik ga er hierbij al vanuit dat je er of 3 bassen onder hebt staan, of op een podium staat. Zo niet dan zul je er een extra kist onder moeten leggen.
> 
> ...



Denk niet dat dit in het juiste mapje staat?!

----------


## BJD

Ik denk het wel, echter reageert DJ Antoon op de oorspronkelijke TS. Ik hoop dat deze na meer dan 2.5 jaar al wel een oplossing heeft gevonden.

----------


## chippie

Ja soms moeilijk te volgen hier op iets van 2.5jaar geleden.Als het nog niet opgelost is heeft die wel een probleem.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik denk het wel, echter reageert DJ Antoon op de oorspronkelijke TS. Ik hoop dat deze na meer dan 2.5 jaar al wel een oplossing heeft gevonden.



 :Embarrassment: 
Zwaar weekend gehad, en effe niet goed terug gelezen. Het was al lang licht toen ik zondagmorgen naar bed mocht, en vervolgens 's middags nog naar 2 verjaardagen...

Vroeger begonnen artiesten wat eerder, deze keer pas om 01:30.

----------


## RonaldH

Mijn verontschuldiging voor het aanslingeren van dit topic, misschien kan ik beter een nieuw openen om zo misverstanden en reacties op beschimmelde problemen te voorkomen.

e-sonic, bedank voor de reactie, ik kreeg al het idee dat het geen uitdaging is voor de forumleden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
1. Inderdaad is voor het orgelspel galm noodzakelijk, voor de zang van koren zijn de meningen verdeeld en lopen ver uiteen. Het is echter ook de soort galm die hier problemen veroorzaakt. De ruimte is een doos met 6 tegenoverstaande wanden die niet bekleed zijn, maar van vlak en reflecterend materiaal (1 wand is zelfs volledig glas, waarbij de poeren de enige verstoring van de vlakke vorm zijn.) Hierdoor is de galm bijzonder langerekt.

2. Moderne muziek, versterkt (zang, gitaar) of onversterkt (drums) is niet te doen. Bandjes en groepen die hun eigen spullen meebrengen staat een drama te wachten, nog maar te zwijgen van monitorgeluid dat alles overstemt.

3. Ik wil wel een keer een meting doen met het publiek aanwezig, ik weet alleen niet of dat zo prettig is. Maar het is voor het goede doel :Wink: .

4. De MA12 verdubbelen is een optie die ik mee zal nemen, ik vind dat zelfs een enkele al veel effect oplevert. De spraak is veel directer, maar toch blijft het moeilijk verstaanbaar. De huidige opstelling is 1x helemaal links aan de voorkant het podium, en 1x rechts tegen de achterwand, het podium loopt niet door aan de rechterkant.

5. lage frequenties probeer ik zoveel mogelijk uit te filteren, de MA12 geeft ook niet veel laag weer.
Gebruik maken van het akoestisch geluid is juist het probleem, als ik met iemand praat terwijl we alleen in de zaal staan, is het al vermoeiend :Mad: 
Maar je wilt niet weten wat er los komt als er iemand begint te drummen.

STI waardes zal ik eens opzoeken, waarmee kan ik die meten/berekenen?

Tot nu toe blijkt de MA12 nog te helpen in het omzeilen van de slechte akoestiek, maar het is niet de ideale oplossing voor alle gewenste toepassingen. Zelfs het afspelen van een CD klinkt niet echt geweldig omdat het laag eruit gefilterd is.

Zijn er nog andere mogelijkheden zoals het gebruik van een center cluster voor de spraak? En welke luidsprekers zijn daar het beste voor te gebruiken?

----------


## vasco

Center cluster en/of delaystack kunnen zeker een oplossing zijn. Goed geplaatst kun je het totale volume lager houden.

Heb je meer MA 12 tot je beschikking op de locatie waarmee je dit kan opstellen en eventueel van te voren testen?
Welke speaker je anders het beste naast de genoemde Bose kan gebruiken durf ik je niet te zeggen omdat ik niet bekend ben met deze speakers.

----------


## RenéE

De galm is inderdaad flink aanwezig en ook nog eens vrij onvriendelijk van karakteristiek.

Naar mijn idee mis je met de MA12 nu nog wat vermogen maar vooral GBF, wat overigens al verbeterd is door de predikant een headset te geven maar het is nog niet altijd voldoende. En vanwege de opstelling noodzakelijk voor deze speakers gaat deze installatie imho ook met uitbreiding sowieso niet geschikt zijn voor alles wat verder gaat dan predikant/cdtje.

De beste (minst slechte :Stick Out Tongue: ) oplossing lijkt mij een gevlogen L+R cluster of misschien een monocluster ergens boven podiumrand of iets verder terug. Dit met luidsprekers waarbij afstraling ook in grote mate te controleren/aan te passen is. Hier en daar nog een infill erbij. Ik ken de metingen echter niet dus even opletten of dit in het laag ook afdoende gaat zijn omdat je daar toch altijd iets minder controle over afstraling hebt en minder absorptie.

Het is overigens begrijpelijk dat men niet de muren met backdrop wil bekleden, maar ik vraag me ook wel eens af of men daar al naar boven heeft gekeken? Misschien een optie daar ook nog eens serieus naar te kijken of er geen mogelijkheden zijn om daar wat demping aan te brengen zonder het licht in de weg te zitten.

----------


## e-sonic

Metingen van STI en nagalmtijd is te doen met ARTA, is zonder licentie te gebruiken maar dan zonder opslag.

Verder kun je met DIRAC demo meten geeft alleen galmtijd en STI bij 2 kHz.

Mocht je in mijn buurt zitten, dan is er met een XL2 NTi ook wel iets te regelen.

Ik ben wel eens met een ovale kerk in de weer geweest, met vergelijkbare omstandigheden, sterkte....

Groet jurjen.

----------


## RonaldH

@RenéE
Jij kent de kerkzaal, en kunt neem ik aan bevestigen dat de problemen voortkomen uit een slechte/moeilijke akoestiek, en niet zozeer het gevolg zijn van de geluidsinstallatie.
De huidige installatie is gekozen met als hoofddoel het weergeven van spraak/preek, secundair het weergeven van muziek op laag niveau. Dit is volgens een advies van Bose pro.
Om nu de geluidsinstallatie aan te passen om over een breder gebied inzetbaar te zijn, ga je voorbij aan het onderliggende probleem, de akoestiek.
Maar ja, er is een lokale autoriteit bezig geweest om in kaart te brengen waar de problemen liggen en hoe die te verhelpen, dit is echter voor zover mijn informatie reikt, van tafel geveegd :Confused: .
Het plafond is inderdaad ook keihard, alleen als je de akoestiek niet wilt veranderen, kun je ook niets met het plafond :Mad: .
Vermogen van de MA12 zou voldoende moeten zijn, alleen is het mengpaneel wat beperkt in de mogelijkheden, alleen toonregeling op het totaal, niet per kanaal.
Jij noemt een center cluster, dit is wat ik in gedachten had, ik heb daar geen ervaring mee en zou wel eens willen weten welke luidsprekers daar voor in aanmerking komen.

@e-sonic
Helaas kan ik geen gebruik maken van je aanbod (maar bedankt voor het aanbod Jurjen), ik zit in de Achterhoek...
Maar ook hier geldt bovenstaande, ze willen geen akoestische aanpassingen doen, dus het wordt er niet anders van.
Wel zou ik willen weten wat die waarde op dit moment is, dus ik ga eens zoeken naar de door jou gegeven mogelijkheden. Misschien vind ik nog iets in het laatste akoestisch rapport, maar dat heb ik (nog) niet.

Ik roep al 15-20 jaar dat er iets aan de akoestiek moet gebeuren, alleen zijn er anderen die dit tegenhouden. En ook daar kan ik wel inkomen, een organist heeft toch een andere kijk op akoestiek dan iemand die het geluid op orde probeert te krijgen.
Alleen heeft de organist niet elk half jaar een nieuwe werkgroep aan de telefoon of mail die zijn beklag doet over zijn waardeloos klinkende orgel, terwijl ik dat wel heb over de slechte verstaanbaarheid.

Mijn voorstel betreffende de akoestiek was het ophangen van theaterdoek als gordijnen voor de glazen wand, volledig ingeschoven in een hoek zal dat de akoestiek minimaal beinvloeden, en uitgeschoven voor de circa 15m lange glaswand zal het flink invloed hebben.

Zo nu eerst een...

----------


## RonaldH

@vasco
Inderdaad het stapelen van de MA12 ga ik zeker meenemen, hebben we niet in bezit.

Het centercluster was bedoeld als vervanging van de MA12, niet erbij.

Welke speakers kun je gebruiken als centercluster, waarbij je vanaf circa 6 meter hoog de zaal kunt bespelen zonder de wanden aan te stralen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Maar ja, er is een lokale autoriteit bezig geweest om in kaart te brengen waar de problemen liggen en hoe die te verhelpen, dit is echter voor zover mijn informatie reikt, van tafel geveegd.



Toevallig door het kostenplaatje?
Als dat niet het probleem is dan zou een axys array een goede oplossing kunnen zijn, maar dat kost een paar duiten. Ik zou informeren bij Duran Audio, of kijk eens op de website waar het allemaal in heel moeilijke ruimtes gebruikt word.

----------


## RonaldH

Voorzover ik weet is de reden dat de akoestiek gelijk moet blijven.

In het verleden is er trouwens een 5-10cm dikke laag schuim van de achtermuur verwijderd, dit schuim had een grove structuur waardoor het geluid naar verschillende kanten werd verspreid, en een losse structuur om het geluid te dempen.
In plaats van dit schuim is er een schilderij op de muur gekomen, erg mooi :Wink: , maar akoestisch niet echt werkzaam :Mad: 

Hoezo de akoestiek moet gelijk blijven, jaja als het uitkomt.

Wat betreft het budget, zover gaat mijn info nog niet, eerst maar een luisteren wat ze willen en mijn visie geven. Dus ik wil graag verschillende mogelijkheden bieden met de betreffende voor en tegen argumenten.

----------


## RenéE

Aan elke kant een MA12 erbij hangen zou waarschijnlijk veel goed doen, doordat je richtwerking verbetert, richtwerking in het laag uitbreidt en de luidsprekers wat beter over het publiek heen stralen (als de mensen eens een keertje staan).  Maar dan blijft de installatie nog steeds ongeschikt voor livemuziek omdat de luidsprekers achter de microfoons hangen en dat is nou net een beetje jammer. Het lastige aan vliegen is dat je horizontale spreiding opeens ook een stuk kritischer wordt.

Ik verbaasde mij in eerste instantie trouwens een klein beetje over je post omdat ik weet dat er door iemand anders metingen zijn gedaan en dat er volgens mij een soort van commissie met het geluid bezig is. Nu blijkt dat je van het eerste wel op de hoogte bent, maar ik weet niet in hoeverre je ook van het laatste weet? Of wordt er toevallig weer eens heerlijk langs elkaar heen gecommuniceerd? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Foto voor een idee van de zaal:

----------


## e-sonic

Kijk of je het adviesrapport te pakken kunt krijgen, verder is de commissie vaak de opdrachtgever en aanspreekpunt voor een onderzoek naar klachten over verstaanbaarheid of akoestiek.

Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat de adviezen vaak maar ten dele (kunnen) worden opgevolgd. Het proces duurt soms jaren, ook de aanpassing van akoestiek of installatie kan jaren in beslag nemen.

ik heb een topic gevolgd, wat ook op dit forum stond, demping in kerkzaal 
staat op www.geluidforum.nl, met tips over testen en meten.

Hier zijn ook reacties te vinden van een adviseur bij je in de buurt, wellicht heeft deze ook al metingen verricht.

Verder is het goed om een nieuw topic te openen, dit brengt je in de twitterfeed.

groet jurjen

----------


## RonaldH

@RenéE
Ik ben ook op de hoogte van de commissie, en zou morgenavond een vergadering bijwonen om mijn bijdrage te leveren (ben in het verleden bij de 2 Bose installaties betrokken geweest, maar door veranderen van werk is dit nu meer indirect). De vergadering gaat niet door dus ik heb wat meer tijd om de verschillende opties te bekijken voor ik ze in de commissie naar voren breng.
2x MA12 erbij levert inderdaad een klein voordeel op en is eenvoudig te realiseren. Volgens mij levert het niet de beoogde verbetering op, maar het blijft een mogelijkheid die ik naar voren breng. Door de vorm en plaats van het podium is een opstelling waarbij de luidsprekers voor het podium staan vrijwel onmogelijk.
Dit verklaart mijn voorkeur voor een center cluster of een l/r cluster gericht op de zitplaatsen en daarbij zoveel mogelijk van de wanden weg te blijven.

@e-sonic
Ik ben al meer dan 15 jaar betrokken bij de problemen met geluid/akoestiek in deze kerk. Ook al wel meer dan eens bij een commissie op het matje geroepen, daarom vind ik het zo jammer dat telkens (3x) een onderzoek naar de akoestiek gedaan wordt, om er vervolgens niets mee te doen.

Ik heb al een vraag gesteld over het rapport of er sprake is van een STI waarde, ik heb hierop nog geen antwoord.

En ja, een van de schrijvers in het door jou genoemde topic komt hier uit Aalten en is een autoriteit op het gebied van akoestiek. Het laatste rapport is dan ook van hem. Ik bewonder hem zeer op dat gebied. Echter heeft ook hij de commissie niet kunnen overtuigen van de noodzaak en dat vind ik een gemiste kans voor de bezoekers van de kerk.

Om nu nog een nieuw topic te openen is volgens mij wat overdreven, maar voor de volgende keer zeker een punt van aandacht.

----------


## RonaldH

Ondertussen het rapport ingezien, ik mag er niets van openbaar maken, maar de cijfers geven voldoende inzicht dat er zonder akoestische aanpassing niet veel van verwacht mag worden.
Ik wacht de vergadering af en zal daar eens peilen welke kan men op denkt voor een passende oplossing.
Ondertussen heb ik geluidstechnisch 2 oplossing hier gelezen:
1. de bestaande 2x MA12 uitbreiden met nog 2x MA12 en daarbij het versterkervermogen wat opschroeven.
2. Center en/of L/R cluster boven het podium, richten op de zitplaatsen om de wanden niet aan te stralen met geluid dat dan weer wordt gereflecteerd.

Iemand nog een vernieuwend idee?
Bestaat er een geluidsinstallatie met anti-akoestiek of zo :Confused:

----------


## Big Bang

> Ondertussen heb ik geluidstechnisch 2 oplossing hier gelezen:
> 1. de bestaande 2x MA12 uitbreiden met nog 2x MA12 en daarbij het versterkervermogen wat opschroeven.
> 2. Center en/of L/R cluster boven het podium, richten op de zitplaatsen om de wanden niet aan te stralen met geluid dat dan weer wordt gereflecteerd.



Dr is er nog een geopperd, die ik zeker serieus zou nemen: kijk eens naar de zuiltjes van Axys (Duran audio).

Moet er wel budget voor zijn uiteraard, maar het is een bewezen technologie voor lastige ruimtes.

----------


## RonaldH

> Dr is er nog een geopperd, die ik zeker serieus zou nemen: kijk eens naar de zuiltjes van Axys (Duran audio).
> 
> Moet er wel budget voor zijn uiteraard, maar het is een bewezen technologie voor lastige ruimtes.



Inderdaad, DJ Antoon gaf dit aan. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?
En wat betreft budget heb ik geen idee, waar moet ik aan denken voor zo'n systeem? Is het 5K, 10K, 20K of 50K++

----------


## e-sonic

via zoekterm stuurbaar array,

ik zal nog wel eens een fotootje plaatsen, vooral de opstelling waarbij 15 gewone zuiltjes door één unit werden vervangen is leuk.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

prijslijsten krijg ik ook niet...

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...van-meyer.html

groet jurjen

----------


## DJ Antoon

> vooral de opstelling waarbij 15 gewone zuiltjes door één unit werden vervangen is leuk.



Dat is de beste oplossing, als de dekking dan voldoende is. Maar vaak werd / word er voor 2 gekozen. Teveel zuiltjes geeft meer ellende dan dat het oplevert. 

De gigantische verrijdbare line arrays (Inclusief sub array) destijd in de Laurenskerk in Rotterdam waren wat dat betreft opmerkelijk. Jammer dat de digitale fototoestellen toen nog niet gangbaar waren. Geen idee of ze er nog staan, zou allang afgeschreven kunnen zijn.

Moraal, als er serieus budget is, zoek contact met Duran en dan moet er een demo te regelen zijn.

----------


## RonaldH

Hartelijk dank voor de uitgebreide uitleg en foto (ik zie toch echt 
Philips zuilluidsprekers :Wink: ).
Ik zet Duran erbij, al ben ik bang dat het budget dit niet toelaat.

Ik ben er van overtuigd dat dit prima gaat werken voor spraak, maar dat een band in de kerk nog steeds een drama zal zijn zonder akoestische aanpassingen.

----------


## chippie

Ja Duran, maar de prijs.....(het altijd durige probleem).

----------


## 4wd

Misschien een idee om eens naar de "Vari-BH" van bosch te gaan kijken,dit is een betaalbare steerable array met een goede klank. beschikt over 2 inputs die je appart kunt EQen 1.spraak en 2. muziek. zodat je de energie eruit kunt halen die je niet in de ruimte wilt terwijl er gesproken wordt. en met muziek geen last van deze low-cut hebt.
dit is combinatie gegaan met een ESP-88 van Bose voor alle EQ's voor mic's en delay stack met 2x een XLA3200 van bosch voor het koor achter in de kapel

ik heb hier zelf een goede ervaring mee in een klooster kapel met een RT60 van 2,4sec
zie artikel: http://www.heclaperformance.nl/news/...deze-tijd.html

----------


## RonaldH

Maak me gek, ik zal eens kijken of ik daar prijzen van kan krijgen.
Delaystack zal hier niet nodig zijn, het is een schoenendoos vormige ruimte.

De RT60 uit een voorgaand rapport (adviesbureau van der Boom 5-10-2000) bedraagt 3,5s bij 1kHz.

----------


## Big Bang

Misschien heb je gelijk.. Boel aangepast (met dank aan modje).

----------


## BJD

Volgens mij had Schaap Sound ook een eigen digitale zuil in ontwikkeling. Mogelijk dat je daar ook eens naar kan kijken.

----------


## RenéE

Wat is de RT60 bij lagere frequenties? Bijvoorbeeld 200Hz?

----------


## RonaldH

Blijft nog een punt open bij al deze luidsprekeropstellingen, het wordt aan de wand achter het podium gemonteerd, omdat er geen mogelijkheid is voor het podium, tenzij je van bovenaf kunt vliegen.
Dan kom je waarschijnlijk toch weer bij een L/R en/of centercluster.

Stel ik ga uit van: een centercluster op 5 a 6m hoogte, en de verst weg gelegen (is dat Nederlands?) luisterplaats is achter in de hoek op circa 22m, is dat haalbaar?

----------


## RonaldH

@ReneE
De geluidsmetingen van adviesburo van der Boom van oktober 2000 geeft de volgende waardes:
125Hz - 3,1s
250Hz - 3,0s
500Hz - 3,4s
1000Hz - 3,5s
2000Hz - 3,0s
gemiddeld: 3,2s

Het huidige rapport mag ik niets van openbaar maken. Maar de verschillen zitten in tienden van een seconde.

----------


## RonaldH

> Volgens mij had Schaap Sound ook een eigen digitale zuil in ontwikkeling. Mogelijk dat je daar ook eens naar kan kijken.



Schaap sound is inderdaad ook uitgenodigd om een aanbieding te maken.
Er zal onderzocht moeten worden of dit een passende oplossing is voor de problemen. Ze hebben veel ervaring en geven aan dat ze voor heter vuren hebben gestaan.
Alle aanbieders geven aan dat er wel iets aan de akoestiek moet gebeuren om het gewenste resultaat te behalen. Dit zal worden overwogen, maar grote aanpassingen worden niet geaccepteerd vanwege de klank van het orgel.

----------


## BJD

> Dit zal worden overwogen, maar grote aanpassingen worden niet geaccepteerd vanwege de klank van het orgel.



Logisch! In de eredienst gaat het er uiteindelijk om dat het orgel goed klinkt  :Embarrassment:

----------


## RonaldH

Begin september een aantal activiteiten gehad in deze kerkzaal, waarbij ook theaterdoek is opgehangen tegen de achterwand.
De resultaten waren naar mijn mening boven verwachting.

Hieronder een weergave van de gemeten galmtijden:

De langste galmtijd is van de lege zaal, de middelste is van een half bedekte achterwand, en de kortste galm is gemeten toen de zaal volledig was aangekleed voor de uitvoering van een musical.

De musical was, wat galm betreft, goed te doen. Echter de organist gaf na het aanslaan van 1 enkele toon het commentaar dat het waardeloos was.

Naar mijn mening klonk de zaal een stuk warmer en was de hinderlijke galm voor de spraak grotendeels weg.

----------


## stainz

Voor de klank van het orgel is inderdaad de galm van groot belang.
Een tijd terug ben ik eens in Leiden geweest, de hooglandsekerk om precies te zijn. Deze kerk is berucht vanwege zijn lange galmtijd (±7 sec) maar het systeem zoals het daar gebruikt wordt werkt waanzinnig goed. Als je interesse hebt kan ik wel eens navragen door wie dat geplaatst is...

----------


## e-sonic

Adviseur is H. Kooiker, geen ongekende in het vakgebied, geeft doorgaans advies op zowel akoestiek voor orgel als spraak.

Ik hou me maar bij spraak...

http://www.deweekkrant.nl/pages.php?page=710953

Wel grote getallen....


Groet jurjen

----------


## RonaldH

Ik ben niet bij de besluitvorming betrokken, maar als ervaringsdeskundige (kom al meer dan 20 jaar in die kerk). Het grote probleem is dat de oplossing gezocht wordt in een nieuwe geluidsinstallatie met daarbij een kleine aanpassing van de akoestiek.
Er zijn al veel metingen en rapporten gemaakt die allemaal bevestigen dat de akoestiek voor spraak beroerd is.
De verbeteringen die een nieuwe geluidsinstallatie met wat kleine akoestische aanpassingen worden bereikt zijn ook bedoeld voor een verbeterde verstaanbaarheid.
Echter... men wil de kerkzaal geschikt maken voor live muziek, multimedia en meer van die moderne zaken die een kerk wat aantrekkelijker moeten maken.
En volgens mij voorzien de aanpassingen die men voor ogen heeft, niet in verbetering van het geluid van een drumstel of trompetten die akoestische energie in de kerkzaal brengen zonder gebruik te maken van de speciale geluidsinstallatie.

Ik hoop dat ik de discussie op gang kan brengen om te kijken naar een soort van variabele akoestiek, dmv gordijnen (theaterdoek) die je in de hoek schuift en dan weinig invloed hebben op de akoestiek, of je hangt de gordijnen voor de reflecterende wanden waarbij de akoestiek beter geschikt wordt voor live muziek.
De bewering dat theaterdoek weinig invloed heeft op lage tonen is deels weerlegd door de metingen, ook de lage tonen worden gedempt als er theaterdoek wordt opgehangen.

----------


## RonaldH

> Adviseur is H. Kooiker, geen ongekende in het vakgebied, geeft doorgaans advies op zowel akoestiek voor orgel als spraak.



Er is ondertussen gemeten door 4 partijen, mijzelf niet meegerekend. De conclusies ontlopen elkaar niet veel, echter de gekozen oplossing is erg divers.

----------


## RonaldH

> Voor de klank van het orgel is inderdaad de galm van groot belang.
> Een tijd terug ben ik eens in Leiden geweest, de hooglandsekerk om precies te zijn. Deze kerk is berucht vanwege zijn lange galmtijd (±7 sec) maar het systeem zoals het daar gebruikt wordt werkt waanzinnig goed. Als je interesse hebt kan ik wel eens navragen door wie dat geplaatst is...



Er wordt op dit moment gekeken naar de oplossing van Schaap Sound, ik wacht dat even af.

Volgens mij zit er verschil in galm die als hinderlijk wordt ervaren (zoals in dit geval) of galm die de spraak minder in de weg zit (heet volgens mij diffuus).
Ik kom ook wel in kerken en ruimtes waar de galm ook lang is, maar minder opvallend. Het lijkt dan wel of het directe geluid harder is dan de galm, maar de galm sterft toch langzaam (en lang) uit.

----------


## SPS

Is er nog iets nieuws te melden mbt de oplossing van Schaap Sound? Zit in een -enigszins- vergelijkbare situatie...
(Al die kerken willen live muziek en multimedia om jeugd te trekken)
Volg het topic met veel interesse.

Paul

----------


## e-sonic

Is de situatie al gemeten?  mocht dit in de buurt zijn, dan kan ik wellicht iets betekenen.

Overigens werkt schaap sound met een akoestisch adviseur en die kan geen akoestiek aanpassen met een luidsprekersysteem.
Galm toevoegen met een audio systeem is wel mogelijk.

groet jurjen

----------


## SPS

> Is de situatie al gemeten?  mocht dit in de buurt zijn, dan kan ik wellicht iets betekenen.
> 
> Overigens werkt schaap sound met een akoestisch adviseur en die kan geen akoestiek aanpassen met een luidsprekersysteem.
> Galm toevoegen met een audio systeem is wel mogelijk.
> 
> groet jurjen



Aalsmeer / Haarlem...in de buurt??

----------


## e-sonic

ben ik toch op het verkeerde been gezet, in je profiel stond Veldhoven.

Maar vooruit, ben ook al eens in Noord-Holland en Friesland wezen meten....
wellicht kun je wat info naar m'n profiel mail sturen.

Groet jurjen

----------


## RonaldH

> Is er nog iets nieuws te melden mbt de oplossing van Schaap Sound? Zit in een -enigszins- vergelijkbare situatie...
> (Al die kerken willen live muziek en multimedia om jeugd te trekken)
> Volg het topic met veel interesse.
> 
> Paul



Er zijn wel ontwikkelingen, maar geen concrete.
Inderdaad is er een akoestisch adviseur geweest, Zaaltotaal in dit geval.
Het advies is: weinig aanpassen, alleen de door de luidsprekers aangestraalde achterwand dempen tot een hoogte van circa 2,5 meter.
Dit heeft dan alleen effect op de door de luidsprekers uitgestraalde energie, alle andere akoestische bronnen blijven onbehandeld.

De voorgestelde luidsprekers (Fohhn LX-150) moeten de rest van de problemen oplossen...
Deze luidsprekers zijn volgens mij de luxe uitvoering van de nu gebruikte Bose MA12.
(moet even stoppen nu, ander werk wacht)

----------


## e-sonic

Demo in omgeving #040 is ook prima, laat maar iets weten,  ik ga binnenkort met een kerk met versterkte muziek aan de slag, ook in samenwerking met de lokale technicus.  Lijkt me ook meer vraag naar te komen, basis zaken, zoals luidspreker type en plaatsing, basis akoestiek en microfoontype en plaatsing doe ik graag in samenwerking.

Binnenkort met nieuwe akoestiek analyse software aan de slag, is ook meer op bovenstaande gericht.

groet jurjen van der velde

----------

